# First 2013 Dexter Calf has arrived !!! second one has too!



## boothcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

We got our first Dexter Calf for the 2013 season on Jan 31st! 

A nice little bull(um ... I mean steer  ).














2 more cows to go.

Abigail - due sometime in March(I think)





Honey - no Idea when she is due, never seen her be bred but forgot to write down when we stopped seeing her in heat. She is getting pretty wide.





Trying to get a rear shot to show how wide Honey is and Sam our LGD Pup of course had to walk right into the picture when I finally got the camera to co-operate..... those 2 like eachother a lot and he always has to go and touch her when he walks by.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 9, 2013)

cute!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

He's so cute!


----------



## Alice Acres (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice looking calf, and cows!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

Brown calves are like the cutest things ever. Something so pretty about the way their hair looks


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

Brown Calves are cute, I wish we would have more of them but only this one cow throws browns and they still colour out black later....

Such a cutie pie tho, always lays down beside me when I am milking his momma. His eyes get huge tho if I dare reach over and pet him


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

I love cattle!!


----------



## Cricket (Feb 9, 2013)

Do your cows ever have an issue with sharing their milk with you and the calf?  Do you wean them or let the Mom do it?


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Brown calves are like the cutest things ever. Something so pretty about the way their hair looks


*x2*


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 9, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Do your cows ever have an issue with sharing their milk with you and the calf?  Do you wean them or let the Mom do it?


Our red cow doesn't mind, I do it while feeding time and she stands over her hay half asleep constantly forgetting to take another bite. She is a very considerate cow, if she wants to move a bit to reach some out of reach hay she moves ever so slowly and doesnt move the leg on my side until I have safely moved the bowl out of the way. Even then she lifts its very cautious and does a big step like the bowl is still there.

Abigail I tried to milk, she was our first ever dexter but she was out of a pretty feral herd and petting is allowed but dont you dare touch the udder unless you want to loose your knee caps. Couple years ago she lost a huge calf because the birth took too long and I tried to milk her down a bit, no go - 

Honey is a first timer and I am intending on her being like the Red. She lets me touch and pull everywhere and loves the attention so we shall see.

We let the girls wean their calves themselfs.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a very good start to the season Boothy 

we do the nat wean here too - works great


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 2, 2013)

Calf #2 has hit the ground this morning. Abigail had a black bull calf. Didnt have the camera with me when I went to see her(she didnt show for feeding time, so I grabbed my "calf field kit" and went in search of her and the possible new addition, didnt think of the camera) and found her with the little booger.

So after work tonight I will go get some pics done if she lets me. Abi is a cranky momma. We have an "understanding" with one another, so should work out. She didn't attack me when I tagged and banded the lil fella this am, was pretty close to it tho.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

Now I know one other thing to add to my birthing kit  A disposable camera for just in case the camera is forgotten.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, she stashed him on me somewhere in the bush, so no pics yet, waiting for her to bring him up at feeding time.


----------

